# Shrimp Guide?



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Other than the vast knowledge without your minds, what is a good resource for information or guides about freshwater shrimp keeping?

There wasnt anything pinned here! unless I missed it... somewhere.

Or maybe someone wants to be awesome and write one!

Shrimp Crossbreeding Guide:
http://www.shrimp-tank.com/interbreeding
Chart:
http://www.blue-tiger-shrimp.com/bl...r1.1.pdf?sid=1DD10AF0FC287D631D342FAE61450F19
Compatability Chart:
http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/articles/dwarf-shrimp-compatibility-chart.php

Shrimp Bowl Guide
http://www.atlasbooks.com/marktplc/00388Shrimp.pdf

Reference Sites:
http://www.planetinverts.com/
http://www.shrimpnow.com/
http://www.shrimpdiaries.com/


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Check out www.planetinverts.com website I love it.

If I have a question I usually just google it. Usually I end up on forums and there is no one correct answer to my problem.
But I read about real people's experience, this is very important in the hobby.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

lol Angie did you read my extra long reply to ur pm?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Beijing08 said:


> lol Angie did you read my extra long reply to ur pm?


Yeah I did, and it was really helpful, but I figure it would be too much of a bother to keep asking about details again and again, and I'm sure other people are wondering too. =D


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

What other good websites do you guys use?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

shrimpnow.com is another excellent site.


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> shrimpnow.com is another excellent site.


I 2nd shrimpnow.com

Also worth a read is http://www.shrimpdiaries.com/


----------

